# dutch banks?



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

i have gps #s for them but what are they? natural bottom like the edge?


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

Basically its limestone and coral heads from what I have been told about it. I have personally only fished it once but did very well on it. Its more an area rather than a spot. Get to your numbers and move around some, watch your bottom machine for different bits of structure and marking fish... There are also some numbers for dutch banks if you do a search on here.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Pulled this off of a dive site....

"I guess were making exceptional time because Captain Gary asked if we had a bit of air left for a third dive on the way home. The bouy was dropped within a few feet of the reef on Dutch Banks and we were in the water again ~an hour & 45min after our final Oriskany dive. Visibility was a bit soupy at around 20-30' with large schools of both snapper and amberjack throughout the water. There were also alot of moonjellies. We spotted several tropicals, black snapper, a few triggers, and flounder onsite. I took two decent flounder, leaving a few other barely legals to get bigger. I hit a max depth of 78' for a short dive lasting a mere 20 minutes."


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Limesone ledges mostly but alot of debri has been suck all around that area , but great snapper area and not very far from either OB or PCOLA.


----------



## redlegs (Oct 1, 2007)

Was out there several weeks ago. Didn't do that well in that area (more of scoping it out rather than anything else).

It's also a short run to the I10 rubble sights as well


----------

